# My Coolermaster HAF 932 build...



## spidernose (May 23, 2011)

This is my latest creation.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3025.html


----------



## BootyTimeAlltheTime (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice clean setup , is that a Asus Rampage mobo by any chance?


----------



## ron732 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sweet rig!! Job well done on Project Crimson.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 10, 2011)

I love this build. The black and red is common but you did it well.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm loving the colour scheme.  And the cable management is just godly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

BootyTimeAlltheTime said:


> Nice clean setup , is that a Asus Rampage mobo by any chance?



look at the first pic


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 11, 2011)

Amazing job on the sleeving and cable management.  I bet that took lots of time and patience.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 11, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Amazing job on the sleeving and cable management.  I bet that took lots of time and patience.



Yeah I keep thinking I'm going to sleeve my workstations and then I look at a perfect sleeving job like this and just shake my head and get reallllyy lazy.


----------



## spidernose (Jun 11, 2011)

It takes a bit of time to do correctly. If you have a nice PSU like a Silverstone 
strider it helps make it easier. From what I understand the Corsair modulars
are hard to work with. If you want some pointers just let me know.



LordJummy said:


> Yeah I keep thinking I'm going to sleeve my workstations and then I look at a perfect sleeving job like this and just shake my head and get reallllyy lazy.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 11, 2011)

spidernose said:


> It takes a bit of time to do correctly. If you have a nice PSU like a Silverstone
> strider it helps make it easier. From what I understand the Corsair modulars
> are hard to work with. If you want some pointers just let me know.



I would love to know what parts and tools you went with in particular. I'm willing to purchase a new PSU and replace my current XFX one to sleeve with. I'll just pop the XFX one in another computer.

I just want to go all black with my sleeving though. I have my eye on this PSU now: SILVERSTONE Strider Gold ST1200-G 1200W ATX 12V v2... . I've heard so many great things about silverstone psu's and never actually used one myself. I've always went with antec/corsair, and more recently XFX/seasonic. My XFX is not fully modular. I'm guessing fully modular would be easy with the right sleeving kit. I could even go the cheater way and buy sleeved extensions, but I'd like to do it for real just to learn the right way.

I would kind of like to do a 100% all black build in my Antec 1200 case. I've been wanting to mod it up for a while...


----------



## spidernose (Jun 11, 2011)

Get your sleeve and tools here.

Sleeve: http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm
Pin Extractor: http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sl...e-tools/pin-remover-by-molex-the-original.htm
Crimper and Terminals: http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-crimping.htm

This guys is in Germany but don't be deterred. He has the best sleeve. And it only takes
a week to 10 days to receive your goodies.



LordJummy said:


> I would love to know what parts and tools you went with in particular. I'm willing to purchase a new PSU and replace my current XFX one to sleeve with. I'll just pop the XFX one in another computer.
> 
> I just want to go all black with my sleeving though.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 11, 2011)

spidernose said:


> Get your sleeve and tools here.
> 
> Sleeve: http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm
> Pin Extractor: http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sl...e-tools/pin-remover-by-molex-the-original.htm
> ...



Oh I'm definitely going to buy a bunch of stuff here. I have my eyes all over the sleeving. It looks fantastic. I want to sleeve everything. I'll have to dedicate a weekend to modding my 1200 this summer. I haven't had time to sit down and really work on any of my machines in a long time due to my business.

I might be PM'ing you for help later on. Yours looks so amazing. Thanks for the tips man.


----------



## spidernose (Jun 11, 2011)

Nils over at MDPC-X is great. He will even give you directions on the ins and outs of
sleeving. 



LordJummy said:


> Oh I'm definitely going to buy a bunch of stuff here. I have my eyes all over the sleeving. It looks fantastic. I want to sleeve everything. I'll have to dedicate a weekend to modding my 1200 this summer. I haven't had time to sit down and really work on any of my machines in a long time due to my business.
> 
> I might be PM'ing you for help later on. Yours looks so amazing. Thanks for the tips man.


----------

